# Aren't I pretty ?



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

... Just sitting here waiting ...
... for the lake to melt :uhoh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

RDog sending roooooooooooooooooooooooos


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She's absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL is all I have to say !!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

WOW!!!

She is a beauty-what is her name?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Miss T is looking great. Hope that ice melts for her soon.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is as beautiful as always!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, you are!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

you sure are a pretty girl !!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Miss T looks great!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Miss T is much more than pretty.... she's GORGEOUS!!!!! Come to Texas Miss T.... our lakes are always melted.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Miss T, You take my breath away, Dylan & Frankie!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Miss T is gorgeous of course, and that lake is amazing!
Of course, I've always lived in the south and cannot fathom that much ice.:uhoh:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Miss T you are gorgeous!!!!Alabama lakes never frozen.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, very pretty .. I hope the ice melts soon


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Adorable !!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Miss T is quite fetching! Ike is an admirer from afar.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*Thank You All !*


----------

